# Ein freundliches Hallo an alle



## Celeblover1 (8 Sep. 2016)

War auch vor einer Weile schonmal Mitglied der Celebboard-Gemeinde, da der berufliche Stress jetzt nachgelassen hat hoffe ich wieder mehr Zeit für das Board zu haben und hoffe auf eine gute Zeit mit euch. :thumbup:


----------



## Padderson (8 Sep. 2016)

na dann Welcome back und viel Spaß beim stöbern und posten


----------



## Voyeurfriend (9 Sep. 2016)

Cool! Willkommen an Bord!  Mit Deinem Kommentar zu Miley hast Du schon mal den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Weiter so! :thumbup:


----------



## General (9 Sep. 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------

